# Kann man dieses Logo in Fireworks kreieren?



## siRo (11. September 2002)

oben der Banner, bei http://www.mybionic.de .vu (zusammen mit .vu)??
Wenn das geht, wie geht das?


----------



## Nofear (11. September 2002)

Hi!

Ja das geht in FW!!
Ist etwas Fummelarbeit, aber geht.

Nun, das sind viele gefüllte Pfade mit verschieden Ebenenmodis und Transparenz.

Manche sind nach hinten verschoben.
AUßerdem haben die Pfade(Rechtecke, Kreise, usw..) Texturen, das geht auch.

ALso, frag konkret...

cu


----------



## siRo (14. September 2002)

Naja, war zwar kein großer Rat, aber ich habe es auf meine weise hin bekommen 
hier könnt ihr euch das ergebnis ja mal angucken: http://mitglied.lycos.de/siroz/gFs-Page/index.htm


----------



## Nofear (15. September 2002)

Das sieht dem Original überhaupt nicht ähnlich.... 
Der ganze Entwurf ist zu überladen...

Just one more try


----------



## Baerchen (17. September 2002)

hm ich würd hier sehr viel mitem stiftwerkzeug arbeiten, Pfade und Transparenz gescheit ordnen grfx dort eingüen und fertig isset. wenn ich was zeit hab häng ich ma ne png an.


----------

